# New cockatiel, aggressive



## Marinellaa (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi ! I bought a cockatiel off people exactly a week ago and shes such a cute little bird! she is 10months old but the people who sold me the bird told me she was tormented by their cat.. and here we have a dog but hes really nice its not the problem.. the first times we got close to her cage or try to put our finger close to her she woul hiss and bite now its a little better i guess she doesnt hiss anymore and just runs away except last night.. i think she might not have had enough sleep she was biting and hissing pretty bad.. anyways 3days after i got her she flew out of her cage ( her wings are clipped) i was really happy.. once shes out of the cage shes a total different bird, she goes on our fingers and she chilled with us on the couch.. but ever since she is just still scared.. i dont know if im supposed to try every now and then to get her on my finger or just leave her alone to come out on her own.. plus she always stretches her legs and lifts her wings lots like she wants out so bad i feel bad for her i just wish she wouldnt be so scared


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can try food bribery found here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 to tempt her out of the cage or tempt her onto your hands. Her cage is her territory so it could be some hormonal aggression too so you could also try hormone reduction techniques found here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 to help with that as well.


----------



## Marinellaa (Sep 21, 2012)

thank you i will try this!!!


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I know it's a bit late but there will be something in my post that will help you...Yours B.J.

BRINGING HOME THE NEW BABY (BIRD)

Irrespective of what you have been told by the breeder or the pet shop, you have no idea how the bird was treated prior to it being sold to you. This program has been written so that any bird owner following it, will be able to bond with any bird be it part tame or completely wild. The only difference will be that the wild bird will need a little more time to achieve the same level of 
success.... Your birds future home should be made ready. In the cage provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttlebone. 
The prefered type of both water & seed containers are the tube type, which can be refilled without opening the cage door. This will prevent further upset to an already fearful bird. A minimum of half the cage should be covered with a dark towel. 
Psychologically this will help your new bird bird to settle down & get used to his new home. Birds also prefer a cage against a wall or better still in a corner of a room. 
After allowing a couple of days for your bird to settle down.
Your read to train him.
A treat food is anything edible that the bird realy enjoys other than the normal basic seed diet.After a few days your bird should be ready to take a treat food from your fingers through the bars. When your bird is happy to 
eat from your fingers. Then you can move on to feeding him by hand inside the cage. When feeding inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your bird escaping via the open door. Offer him a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your bird can reach it. If he appears in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow him to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so he can eat. Remember offer it don't try to force it on them. If he doesn't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until he eats. Keep trying, offer him different small treats as often as you can over the next few days. Until he is happy to eat from your hand. Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust.. After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your bird should be ready for step-up....B.J.


----------

